# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Adjectives (corrections please)

## heartfelty

lampshade - абажури (masculine singular) 
lampshades - абажуры (plural) 
cheap lampshade - дешёвый абажури 
cheap lampshades - дешёвые абажуры

----------


## maxmixiv

Всё верно, только абажур, а не абажури в единственном числе: дешёвый абажур

----------

